# Non Surgical Fat Loss Treatment



## Cryozombie (Feb 17, 2009)

> (Feb. 12) - A relatively new medical treatment has the potential to minimize some of those unsightly bulges -- without surgery. It's not approved in the U.S., but it may be in the future. So how much promise does the technology hold?
> The UltraShape system uses a noninvasive ultrasound device designed to target and destroy fat cells only and leave surrounding tissue unaffected. The patient's body then naturally metabolizes the fat released from the cells, studies have found.
> 
> UltraShape can target excess fat in the mid- and lower torso and outer thighs. Software guides the physician in the process, which takes three treatments of 40 to 60 minutes each.
> Benchetrit said he has found surprisingly few side effects. "We've treated 150 patients and had one blister" as the sole complication, he said.


 
Well, Is it the "magic bullet" for fat loss?  3 hours to slim down?  Personally, as far as fat reduction "cosmetic surgery" goes, it sounds promising, but is it really a good thing without advocating healthy diet and excercise as well? 
http://cernerasp.shermanhospital.org/Prod/site/default.aspx


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 17, 2009)

It does sound promising. If it works, anything has to better than Lipo. As far as I know, diet and exercise isn't advocated for that either.


----------



## Drac (Feb 17, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Well, Is it the "magic bullet" for fat loss? 3 hours to slim down? Personally, as far as fat reduction "cosmetic surgery" goes, it sounds promising, but is it really a good thing without advocating healthy diet and excercise as well?


 
Well said Cryo..Hitting the gym 2-3 days a week and watching what ya shove in your mouth is the *ONLY* way I know how to lose weight..


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2009)

Drac said:


> Well said Cryo..Hitting the gym 2-3 days a week and watching what ya shove in your mouth is the *ONLY* way I know how to lose weight..


 
Yea but Oreo's are so good.......


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 17, 2009)

...and excercise hurts...nad you have tokeep doing it...it's sooooo haaaaard.

Seriously though, Diet and excercise are th eonly tings that have done anything remotely permanent for me ever...

what about the metabolized fat cells?  doesn;t that mean you jsut re-burn them, wouldn;t you have to decrease caloric intake or something to adjust for burning that old fat off?  I dunno.  Notice that there is no mention in the snipept of article what the, if any weightloss occurred.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the idea is that once the fat is liquified and broken down, it's easier to burn.  I heard about this a few years ago and they were doing the ultrasound thing, then using a needle to draw the liquid out, but preferred the patient be on a low-fat diet and exercise program.

I suppose it might help with spot-reduction.


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 17, 2009)

It's like bailing out a leaky boat - you might get rid of the fat you already have, but you're going to replace it with new fat if you don't change your eating habits and activity level.


----------



## Dao (Mar 8, 2009)

There is no magic bullet to weight loss.  Eat less exercise more.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 9, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Yea but Oreo's are so good.......


especially them chocolate covered ones!!!

B


----------



## StrongFighter (Mar 9, 2009)

This thread reminded me of a physician's quote that he had hung in his office.

_The physician can bury his mistakes, but the architect can only advise his client to plant vines._ -Wright, Frank Lloyd

The Greeks understood the importance of physical fitness as medicine not only for sports but for recovering from injuries. 

I forgot what it was called. I just know that in ancient times it was not called physical therapy. I can't remember the Greek word for it.

The Greeks were the first to have the Olympic games be held. Sometimes the ancients had it right the first time around.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 9, 2009)

This sounds great. 3 hours to look like a Shar-Pei. I hear chicks dig that... 



:uhyeah:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 9, 2009)

Kreth said:


> This sounds great. 3 hours to look like a Shar-Pei. I hear chicks dig that...


 
Hey, well, I dont see guys buying Shar-pei's.  

But yeah.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2009)

*shutting up*


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 9, 2009)

Drac said:


> Well said Cryo..Hitting the gym 2-3 days a week and watching what ya shove in your mouth is the *ONLY* way I know how to lose weight..


 I used to tease the gals that I knew who told me (first) that they wanted to lose some weight and  I'd tell them I'd help them out ... and no it wasn't the old sex burns 3000 calories everytime you do it line... 
I tell them I'd get a big butcher knife and then chase them. Volia after about 2-4 miles there they go. 



terryl965 said:


> Yea but Oreo's are so good.......



They got diet ones ya know?
*munching on a double stuff oreo as I type. :uhyeah:


----------

